# Matt. 5:31, 32; 19:3-9; Lk. 16:18 ON DIVORCE AND REMARRIAGE



## Banjo Picker (Aug 18, 2022)

Mt. 5:31 It hath been said, Whosoever shall put away his wife, let him give her a writing of divorcement:
Mt. 5:32 But I say unto you, that Whosoever shall put away his wife, saving for the cause of Fornication, causeth her to commit adultery: and whosoever shall marry her that is divorced committeth adultery.

Fornication in the Bible means: adultery of married or single people Mt. 5:32; 19:9; 1 Cor. 7:2; 10:8; 1 Thess. 4:3; Rev. 9:21; incest 1 Cor. 5:1; 10:8; idolatry and adultery in honor of idol gods 2 Chr. 21:11; Isa. 23:17; Ez. 16:15, 26, 29; Acts 15:20, 29; 21:25; Rev. 2:14-21; 14:8; 17:2-4; 18:3-9; 19:2; natural harlotry Jn. 8:41; 1 Cor. 6:13-18; spiritual harlotry Ez. 16:15, 26, 29; Rev. 17:2-4; 18:3-9; 19:2; sodomy and male prostitution 1 Cor. 6:9-11; Heb. 12:16; Jude 6-7; Rom. 1:24-29; 2 Cor. 12:21; Gal. 5:19; Eph. 5:3; Col. 3:5. Do all these scriptures apply to single people only? If not, then fornication does not apply only to single people as some teach.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2022)

There’s no hope for any of us.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 18, 2022)

I hate to blow my own horn, but did I call it or what?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 18, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> I hate to blow my own horn, but did I call it or what?


Lol ?


----------



## furtaker (Aug 18, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> There’s no hope for any of us.


I'm pretty sure Banjo Picker is the only one who's gonna make it to heaven. Possibly one or two others on this site but that's it.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 18, 2022)

I will be judged by God and not by man.  
This and the other thread should be deleted.
Amen


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 18, 2022)

furtaker said:


> I'm pretty sure Banjo Picker is the only one who's gonna make it to heaven. Possibly one or two others on this site but that's it.



If “volume of material posted” counts for anything, BP and Israel will be roommates.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 18, 2022)

Deerhead said:


> I will be judged by God and not by man.
> This and the other thread should be deleted.
> Amen


----------



## formula1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Mercy overcomes judgement!  So be at peace!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 18, 2022)

Deerhead said:


> I will be judged by God and not by man.
> This and the other thread should be deleted.
> Amen


I hope you got to kill the deer in your avatar!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2022)

furtaker said:


> I'm pretty sure Banjo Picker is the only one who's gonna make it to heaven. Possibly one or two others on this site but that's it.



If you get to the hot spot first get us all some good seats. I don’t want to miss the floor show.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> If you get to the hot spot first get us all some good seats. I don’t want to miss the floor show.


It would be about worth going to see all the surprised self-righteous fire and brimstone spouting folks who spend all their time minding other peoples' business and think them and God are BFFs. They surely aren't following Jesus's many examples.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> If you get to the hot spot first get us all some good seats. I don’t want to miss the floor show.


?I deserve to go there but thankfully I won’t.  I look at it like these people on either side that get foaming at the mouth about this one way or the other are no better or worse than I am but I wish everybody could simmer down a bit.


----------



## furtaker (Aug 18, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> ?I deserve to go there but thankfully I won’t.  I look at it like these people on either side that get foaming at the mouth about this one way or the other are no better or worse than I am but I wish everybody could simmer down a bit.


I'm not going either. I've done plenty of bad stuff but Jesus' blood covers it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2022)

furtaker said:


> I'm not going either. I've done plenty of bad stuff but Jesus' blood covers it.


That’s right.  I wish we could just be happy about that but give people the chance find a black mark on something and they’ll take it every time.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 18, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> I hate to blow my own horn, but did I call it or what?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't believe that there is a hot place, to be honest. 

Flame away, pun intended.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 18, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> They surely aren't following Jesus's many examples.


What examples do you have in mind?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2022)

gemcgrew said:


> What examples do you have in mind?


He who is without sin, cast the first stone, to start.

Then, judge not, lest you should be judged.


Your mileage may vary, if you're more worried about minding your neighbor's business than your own. Which seems to be the fixation of a bunch of folks around here.

I don't claim to speak for God. If you do, bless your heart. I ain't nowhere near perfect. I'm glad that some of you are, I guess. We can fan each other in Hades.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 18, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> I hope you got to kill the deer in your avatar!



No he is still out there growing older and getting bigger.  We lost the lease so someone else will have to chase him.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 18, 2022)

I hope this settles this. Partiality is a sin too. Focus on mercy over judgement.

James Chapter 2 from the English Standard Version Bible

_1 My brothers, show no partiality as you hold the faith in our Lord Jesus Christ, the Lord of glory. 2 For if a man wearing a gold ring and fine clothing comes into your assembly, and a poor man in shabby clothing also comes in,3 and if you pay attention to the one who wears the fine clothing and say, “You sit here in a good place,” while you say to the poor man, “You stand over there,” or, “Sit down at my feet,” 4 have you not then made distinctions among yourselves and become judges with evil thoughts? 5 Listen, my beloved brothers, has not God chosen those who are poor in the world to be rich in faith and heirs of the kingdom, which he has promised to those who love him? 6 But you have dishonored the poor man. Are not the rich the ones who oppress you, and the ones who drag you into court? 7 Are they not the ones who blaspheme the honorable name by which you were called?
8 If you really fulfill the royal law according to the Scripture, “You shall love your neighbor as yourself,” you are doing well. 9 But if you show partiality, you are committing sin and are convicted by the law as transgressors. 10 For whoever keeps the whole law but fails in one point has become guilty of all of it. 11 For he who said, “Do not commit adultery,” also said, “Do not murder.” If you do not commit adultery but do murder, you have become a transgressor of the law. 12 So speak and so act as those who are to be judged under the law of liberty. 13 For judgment is without mercy to one who has shown no mercy. Mercy triumphs over judgment._


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 18, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I ain't nowhere near perfect. I'm glad that some of you are, I guess.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that there are exactly zero Christian members of GON who think they are perfect.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that there are exactly zero Christian members of GON who think they are perfect.


I will agree to disagree with you, big time. I don't understand the urge to mind other folk's business instead of their own. I happen to think that whatever you do is absolutely NONE of my business, unless you're hurting me or other people. YMMV.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 18, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that there are exactly zero Christian members of GON who think they are perfect.



But I do know someone who is! And I rest in Him!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 18, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I will agree to disagree with you, big time. I don't understand the urge to mind other folk's business instead of their own. I happen to think that whatever you do is absolutely NONE of my business, unless you're hurting me or other people. YMMV.





> YMMV.



Ok I’m not the sharpest knife in the drawer so what does that acronym mean?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 18, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Ok I’m not the sharpest knife in the drawer so what does that acronym mean?


I believe 
Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 18, 2022)

"Cain preferred c*ontemporary* music"-Pastor Ricky Cothren


----------



## Milkman (Aug 18, 2022)

Are we coming up on a full moon or Halloween or something ???

I sure wish a moderator could have an ignore list for members and sub-forums.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Aug 19, 2022)

Everyone runs some risk of self-righteousness.

Consider that one's self-righteousness might be thinking they are not as self-righteous as someone else.

Consider that it is putting one's nose in the business of others to tell others that they are putting their nose in the business of others.

Consider that it is judging to conclude that others are judging.

But I should be clear - it is not casting stones to conclude or even accuse others of casting stones.  That's just an error of Bible interpretation.  Jesus did not use "cast the first stone" as some kind of metaphor for judging, accusing, or drawing a conclusion.  When Jesus said, "... cast the first stone ..." he meant literally to throw the first stone at the women caught in adultery.  Jesus himself told her, "Go now and leave your life of sin."

To equate telling someone to "leave your life of sin" with "casting stones" is to make Jesus himself into one who casts stones.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

Israel said:


> This could be a very cool experiment.
> 
> Each could pick the person they see or hear on here that they believe the most self righteous.
> 
> ...



Lord, make him as humble as me.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 19, 2022)

Israel said:


> Hey, here's _something new_ and another cool game we could play...it's called "Shoot the Messenger".
> 
> Oh, wait...


No one is shooting the messenger. We can all read what the Bible has to say about marriage, divorce, and adultery and it is well understood. We are all sinners on here and we know it. The question is why is the messenger only focused on sin and judgement and not mercy and forgiveness? Why is the messenger committing the sin of partiality? The messenger is only delivering half of the message. Read the book of James.
I'll edit to add that a simple internet search for divorce ministries will provide divorcees with any number of denominational ministries that can help divorcees specifically. Yes, divorce is a sin. No, it is not the end of your relationship with God.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 19, 2022)

Israel said:


> Think of the opportunity then!
> 
> The opening for the delivery of the whole counsel! Who could ask for a more "open door"?
> 
> ...


I'm not called to be an apostle. I am a sinner struggling with my own sin. When I feel the Lord calls on me to speak, I do. I don't have all the answers but I do provide the answers I have. That's why I would refer divorcees to a ministry set up for them. I've never been divorced so I can't even speak from experience, but I can send them to someone who can.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 19, 2022)

As I understand things, there is no rank among the sins.   Any and all sin leads to perdition absent the intercession of Christ.  

It must be a pretty tough row to hoe for one to receive that intercession too early.  I would imagine that most of us sin regularly, even daily.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 19, 2022)

Israel said:


> I am not sure if these statements were meant to be exclusionary:


They were. I cannot provide a good enough example for others to consider myself an apostle, teacher, leader, pastor, etc. I lead what I was called on to lead, my house, and that's all.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2022)

To me it’s a simple matter of priorities. You can keep telling folks what evil sinners they are and see how that works at getting them in the church door or focus on their salvation.

If one decides to join the church or request to be wed in the church then each faith has processes for dealing with the marital construct. Until then it’s between them and God and no preachers business.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes it seems strange to tell someone they are a sinner, and that Jesus died for their sins, to continue to focus on their sins after they came over to the Church for that very reason.
It's like you gave them a promise and then took it away after they took you up on it. Just to lure them in for some ulterior motive or something.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> Yes it seems strange to tell someone they are a sinner, and that Jesus died for their sins, to continue to focus on their sins after they came over to the Church for that very reason.
> It's like you gave them a promise and then took it away after they took you up on it. Just to lure them in for some ulterior motive or something.



Would it not be equally strange to not teach them of the Biblical standards that Christians are called to live by?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> No one is shooting the messenger. We can all read what the Bible has to say about marriage, divorce, and adultery and it is well understood. We are all sinners on here and we know it. The question is why is the messenger only focused on sin and judgement and not mercy and forgiveness? Why is the messenger committing the sin of partiality? The messenger is only delivering half of the message. Read the book of James.
> I'll edit to add that a simple internet search for divorce ministries will provide divorcees with any number of denominational ministries that can help divorcees specifically. Yes, divorce is a sin. No, it is not the end of your relationship with God.





> The question is why is the messenger only focused on sin and judgement




When you find out the message is the same one you have heard for the last 8 weeks and the fish are biting......................


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> Would it not be equally strange to not teach them of the Biblical standards that Christians are called to live by?


And that is why I say men that are called to be Pastors (like yourself) should teach these topics. Scripture says He will give us Pastors according to his heart, which shall feed us with knowledge and understanding. A Pastor knows his audience, it is done with wisdom. 

A traveling evangelist should not be preaching certain subjects. Some subjects are Pastoral duties. Just my opinion.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Aug 19, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> No one is shooting the messenger. We can all read what the Bible has to say about marriage, divorce, and adultery and it is well understood. We are all sinners on here and we know it. The question is why is the messenger only focused on sin and judgement and not mercy and forgiveness? Why is the messenger committing the sin of partiality? The messenger is only delivering half of the message. Read the book of James.
> I'll edit to add that a simple internet search for divorce ministries will provide divorcees with any number of denominational ministries that can help divorcees specifically. Yes, divorce is a sin. No, it is not the end of your relationship with God.



I wonder which messengers you mean as "only focused on sin and judgement and not mercy and forgiveness"?  Consider our dear brother Banjo Picker.  Is not his very avatar, displayed next to every one of his posts, a reminder of Jesus dying on the cross to extend mercy and forgiveness?  Perusing a number of his posts demonstrated a balanced Biblical message.  Sure, one can always zoom in on a small subset of one's message and find more focus on sin in a selected text.  But one can do this just as easily with Jesus' words or those of any Bible author.  We can also all read what the Bible has to say about mercy and forgiveness. 

I give a lot of thought to balance in my own ministry efforts- both how my own message is balanced as well as how well balanced a given audience is hearing.  If it's been over a year since a given audience has heard about an important Bible topic, I begin to sense a need to speak on that topic.  What are the odds many here have gone over a year without hearing about God's mercy and forgiveness?  What are the odds most here have gone over a year without hearing what Jesus teaches on divorce?  Having made over 1000 videos without discussing divorce, I thought it was time.  I've asked my advisers to peruse my YouTube channel to suggest topics I'm leaving out, and you're welcome to do that as well. 

Over the past couple years, I've begin using the intro and outro music to ensure no one goes very long without hearing of the redeeming work of Jesus (mercy and forgiveness) in my videos.  Consider the video below - the main topic comes from the Ten Commandments, recalling that "the Law is the schoolmaster that leads us to Christ."  But the intro song emphasizes that there is room at the cross for all who have sinned, and the outro song emphasizes that all sinners can be raised with Jesus from the dead.


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

The spiritual forum is much more entertaining than the PF. Carry on. I'm enjoying this!!


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't believe that there is a hot place, to be honest.
> 
> Flame away, pun intended.



I don't either. It was detestable to God when his people made their children "pass through the fire" like the pagan nations around them


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

campboy said:


> The spiritual forum is much more entertaining than the PF. Carry on. I'm enjoying this!!



I just found out that there is a Political Forum here.  I don’t know if I can handle any additional fun.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

campboy said:


> It was detestable to God when his people made their children "pass through the fire" like the pagan nations around them



Why believe that part and not the parts about the hot place?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2022)

@LittleDrummerBoy you surely know how to rack up views for your YouTubes.


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Why believe that part and not the parts about the hot place?



Personally I find it hard to believe that God who "is love" would punish people in fiery torment no more than a loving parent would hold a child's hand to a burning stove as punishment


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 19, 2022)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> I wonder which messengers you mean as "only focused on sin and judgement and not mercy and forgiveness"?  Consider our dear brother Banjo Picker.  Is not his very avatar, displayed next to every one of his posts, a reminder of Jesus dying on the cross to extend mercy and forgiveness?  Perusing a number of his posts demonstrated a balanced Biblical message.  Sure, one can always zoom in on a small subset of one's message and find more focus on sin in a selected text.  But one can do this just as easily with Jesus' words or those of any Bible author.  We can also all read what the Bible has to say about mercy and forgiveness.
> 
> I give a lot of thought to balance in my own ministry efforts- both how my own message is balanced as well as how well balanced a given audience is hearing.  If it's been over a year since a given audience has heard about an important Bible topic, I begin to sense a need to speak on that topic.  What are the odds many here have gone over a year without hearing about God's mercy and forgiveness?  What are the odds most here have gone over a year without hearing what Jesus teaches on divorce?  Having made over 1000 videos without discussing divorce, I thought it was time.  I've asked my advisers to peruse my YouTube channel to suggest topics I'm leaving out, and you're welcome to do that as well.
> 
> Over the past couple years, I've begin using the intro and outro music to ensure no one goes very long without hearing of the redeeming work of Jesus (mercy and forgiveness) in my videos.  Consider the video below - the main topic comes from the Ten Commandments, recalling that "the Law is the schoolmaster that leads us to Christ."  But the intro song emphasizes that there is room at the cross for all who have sinned, and the outro song emphasizes that all sinners can be raised with Jesus from the dead.


I'm not calling on any one messenger on the forum, but I speak in general to any messenger on the forum or in the world. Since I've also not watched all of your videos, or even a majority of them, please take my words as only my opinion and not a criticism of you or your ministry. If I say something that you feel can improve your ministry, that's great. If I say something that doesn't apply to your ministry or something you're already addressing, then please disregard it.

Having been raised in the church and having spent years both active and inactive in several churches, I would only point out that symbolism may be effective for people like me, but ineffective for those not raised in the church or just beginning their exploration of a relationship with Christ. Since this is more of a word based forum, I would find words and explanations more effective than symbols. Maybe both would be most effective? Everyone is different so mileage may vary on that.

As I've grown older, I've grown frustrated with some teachers over the partiality of the message, especially those I see on TV and hear on radio. For example, let's say I'm teaching a lesson on the sin of gluttony. I can show you a list of verses in the Bible as long as my arm that says gluttony is a sin. If I left it at that, that would only be maybe 1/3 of the lesson. If I was to go further and explain that forgiveness is available and how to accept that forgiveness, that's a lot better but still not a full lesson. Finally, if I directed someone to a ministry that helped overweight people (like myself) spiritually, mentally, and physically with the sin they're struggling with, that's a full lesson. And, I might add there might even more lessons related to gluttony that I haven't even thought of. Other eating disorders maybe?
Anyway, that's all I'm trying to say about avoiding partiality and giving a full message. And again, this is not a criticism of you or your ministry, just an observation I've made over the years.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

campboy said:


> I don't either. It was detestable to God when his people made their children "pass through the fire" like the pagan nations around them



We must remember the perfect balance of God’s nature. Yes, absolutely God is love. God is also just and holy. 
Yes, it was detestable to God when children were sacrificed to false gods. It is still detestable to him today whether it happens on a pagan altar or in a clinic.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

campboy said:


> Personally I find it hard to believe that God who "is love" would punish people in fiery torment no more than a loving parent would hold a child's hand to a burning stove as punishment



“Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, Depart from me, ye cursed, into everlasting fire, prepared for the devil and his angels.”

 — Jesus Christ


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> I'm not calling on any one messenger on the forum, but I speak in general to any messenger on the forum or in the world. Since I've also not watched all of your videos, or even a majority of them, please take my words as only my opinion and not a criticism of you or your ministry. If I say something that you feel can improve your ministry, that's great. If I say something that doesn't apply to your ministry or something you're already addressing, then please disregard it.
> 
> Having been raised in the church and having spent years both active and inactive in several churches, I would only point out that symbolism may be effective for people like me, but ineffective for those not raised in the church or just beginning their exploration of a relationship with Christ. Since this is more of a word based forum, I would find words and explanations more effective than symbols. Maybe both would be most effective? Everyone is different so mileage may vary on that.
> 
> ...



FWIW:  I don’t think our obesity/diabetes epidemic is due to what the Bible calls “gluttony”.


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes I agree. I believe that those will be judged for their deeds and those who are judged by God to be wicked will be punished by death with no hope of resurrection.
Not an everlasting torment


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

campboy said:


> Yes I agree. I believe that those will be judged for their deeds and those who are judged by God to be wicked will be punished by death with no hope of resurrection.
> Not an everlasting torment



… but Jesus Himself used the word “everlasting”.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> FWIW:  I don’t think our obesity/diabetes epidemic is due to what the Bible calls “gluttony”.


I know what you mean, but speaking only for myself, I'm the most responsible for my gluttony. 
But I'm working on it...


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> “Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, Depart from me, ye cursed, into everlasting fire, prepared for the devil and his angels.”
> 
> — Jesus Christ



True but I believe fire can have different symbolic meanings meanings in the Bible such as refining


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> … but Jesus Himself used the word “everlasting”.



Yes he said "everlasting" I agree


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

@brutally honest I'm not trying to be dogmatic here. I just think that the wicked will be punished with death. That's just my imperfect take on the scriptures. I've got to get back to work. One day soon we will find out the true fulfillment of the Word and we will be judged by one who is perfect in justice, love, and wisdom and knows better than any one of us. I'm no expert on God's Word by any means. Have a nice day and a great weekend!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

We all, short of the Lord’s return, will experience death.
The balance of God; if there is eternal life will there not be eternal death?


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

We are gluttonous for???


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> Would it not be equally strange to not teach them of the Biblical standards that Christians are called to live by?


It would be and and many of those standards have vanished or not seen as important as they used to be.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> It would be and and many of those standards have vanished or not seen as important as they used to be.



I agree 100% and I believe that’s one of the primary reasons the church is in the mess it is today. 

There are some hills I will die on.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> We all, short of the Lord’s return, will experience death.
> The balance of God; if there is eternal life will there not be eternal death?


But is eternal death, burning forever? Maybe the fire is eternal, but just the way of causing the eternal death. 
Otherwise, how could we obtain eternal life if eternal death didn't exist?


----------



## Banjo Picker (Aug 19, 2022)

Fornication Gr. _porneia,_ is used of illicit sexual intercourse in general (Acts 15:20, 29; 21:25; Rom. 1:29; 1 Cor. 5:1; 6:13, 18; 7:2). It is distinguished from "adultery" (Gr. _moicheia,_ in Matt. 15:19; Mk. 7:21; Gal. 5:19). Jahn (_Bibl. Arch.,_ 158) thus distinguishes between adultery and fornication among nations where polygamy exists: "If a married man has criminal intercourse with a married woman or with one promised in marriage, or with a widow expecting to be married with a brother-in-law, it is accounted _adultery._ If he is guilty of such intercourse with a woman who is unmarried it is considered _fornication_." At the present time adultery is the term used of such an act when the person is married, fornication when unmarried; and _fornication_ may be defined as lewdness of an unmarried person of either sex. Its prohibition rests on the ground that it discourages marriage, leaves the education and care of children insecure, depraves and defiles the mind more than any other vice, and thus unfits for the kingdom of God (1 Cor. 6:9). Our Lord forbids the thoughts that lead to it (Matt. 5:28).

*Figurative*. The close relationship between Jehovah and Israel is spoken of under the figure of marriage, Israel being the unfaithful wife of the Lord, now rejected but yet to be restored.

The Church of the N. T. is a pure virgin espoused to Christ (2 Cor. 11:2), and thus differentiated from the Nation Israel (1 Cor. 10:32). The worship of idols is naturally mentioned as _fornication_ (Rev. 14:8; 17:2, 4; 18:3; 19:2), as also the defilement of idolatry, as incurred by eating the sacrifices offered to idols (Rev. 2:21).


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> We are gluttonous for???


I quoted this earlier but in an attempt to edit……I deleted by mistake.

“What are we gluttonous for?”  - Anything we can over indulge in? Some are gluttonous for center of attention.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> … but Jesus Himself used the word “everlasting”.


According to a book that was written by human beings a couple thousand years ago.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> According to a book that was written by human beings a couple thousand years ago.



Yes, the same book containing the examples you say we’re not following.  Should we live by Jesus’ example or not?




NCHillbilly said:


> They surely aren't following Jesus's many examples.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> According to a book that was written by human beings a couple thousand years ago.


You are entitled to your opinion!

To believers it is not a book written by humans, but a record inspired by God with exactly the knowledge we needed, the purpose of which is to gain Christ and eternal life.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> But is eternal death, burning forever? Maybe the fire is eternal, but just the way of causing the eternal death.
> Otherwise, how could we obtain eternal life if eternal death didn't exist?



Perhaps the eternal fire of burning regret. Perhaps the eternal fire of hopelessness. Perhaps literal flames. I can’t say, but I do believe it is literal and eternal. From the moment of conception we are eternal beings.

Yes, he11 is a reality, but it was not created for man, and God gave the greatest, purest sacrifice, the only sacrifice that could be given so that we may spend eternity with Him.
Behold, today is the day. Behold,  now is the time.

To anyone who may read this and wants to know more, please feel free to contact me. You can pm me; if you want to talk on the phone I will give you my number. If at all possible I will meet with you if necessary.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Yes, the same book containing the examples you say we’re not following.  Should we live by Jesus’ example or not?


Jesus seemed to me to be the first to defend sinners and stop folks who were coming down too hard on them, and bow up on the hard-nosed status quo of the religious leaders of the time. He taught forgiveness and flexibility, not harsh judgementalism. And they crucified him for it. As many Christians probably would today if he returned. They would call him a liberal hippie and say that he wasn't judgemental and bound to send folks to He!! enough to suit them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

formula1 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion!
> 
> To believers it is not a book written by humans, but a record inspired by God with exactly the knowledge we needed, the purpose of which is to gain Christ and eternal life.


Yes, I understand that, and wholeheartedly respect it. I was raised by a Baptist preacher, after all. I also recognize human fallibility, and can see how much it has been edited, had stuff put in and taken out and re-imagined over the years. It also directly contradicts itself in some places. It is a good book, full of wisdom and guidance. But also, people wrote it. And people aren't always perfect. I think one book may be a good source of inspiration, but is not enough to base your whole life on.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

He also taught about sin and repentance and judgment. I’ll give you one guess who taught the most about he11 in the Bible.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 19, 2022)

I have found it to be 100% infallible for finding Christ and His truth. But I agree in part in that it can be a stumbling block for some and a cornerstone for others! Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> He also taught about sin and repentance and judgment. I’ll give you one guess who taught the most about he11 in the Bible.


I don't think Jesus was nearly as obsessed with toasting people in Hel! as most modern Christians are.


----------



## campboy (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think Jesus was nearly as obsessed with toasting people in Hel! as most modern Christians are.



Well said


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm truly concerned that brush you're using is gonna blow your shoulder out one day. Most modern Christians I know are focused on serving God and sharing the gospel, thereby seeing more people brought into the kingdom. Do we all do it perfectly? No, for one simple reason- none of us are perfect. You seem to have a deep bitterness about some of your past experiences with those in the church and it grieves my spirit. I understand that because my Daddy was a hard shell independent Baptist and could be an extremely harsh person at times ( I will say I miss my Daddy badly and I look forward to the day I see him again) and that I believe played a large part in me running from the Lord for so long.
 I will pray that one day your heart will be turned to the Savior and you will know the peace that comes from Him.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think Jesus was nearly as obsessed with toasting people in Hel! as most modern Christians are.



He was obsessed with saving people from that fate.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> We must remember the perfect balance of God's nature.



And His Son who is one with Him.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> He was obsessed with saving people from that fate.


He didn't jump down the harlot's throat and scream at her about how she was going to Hel!. He stopped the folks who were stoning her.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 19, 2022)

According to many of the preachers here, if you are not constantly suffering in one way or another then you are very likely sinning. 

Having a bit of fun once in a while (you know, like having a neat scotch) is a sin worthy of eternity down under. 

I’ve basically determined that God’s true word has been so twisted and *******ized over the centuries that no one of us is any kind of position to do any preaching to anyone. 

I guess having some structure is still good though.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> He didn't jump down the harlot's throat and scream at her about how she was going to Hel!. He stopped the folks who were stoning her.


True. Notice what else happened; “She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more”

1. She didn’t cover up, justify, nor deny her sin 

2. She had a revelation of Jesus - recognized Him as Lord

3. True, He did not condemn her

4. He did not condone her sin, either. He told her to go and sin no more.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> True. Notice what else happened; “She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more”
> 
> 1. She didn’t cover up, justify, nor deny her sin
> 
> ...


5. Them other folks were going to kill her by throwing rocks at her.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 5. Them other folks were going to kill her by throwing rocks at her.


 
Yes, but you seem to imply that many here would happily pick up rocks and join in.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> According to many of the preachers here, if you are not constantly suffering in one way or another then you are very likely sinning.



Who said anything like that?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Yes, but you seem to imply that many here would happily pick up rocks and join in.


Yep, I very much imply that, to be brutally honest. Everybody starting threads all about sins and whatnot lately.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 5. Them other folks were going to kill her by throwing rocks at her.


Yes, still true - He was her rescue.

That’s the difference in calling adultery sin; Jesus recognized it when He said go sin more, and accusing a person of adultery (stone throwers).

That said, I still believe there are some things that do not need to be preached to a person until they have a revelation of Jesus.

Internet preaching might can target a desired audience based on age, social status, and geography but it heavily lacks in the area of identifying an audience based on their needs.

You run the risk of condemning instead of convicted when you don’t know your audience and what they’re facing.

LDB can attest to the fact that his number of viewers drastically crashed - there’s a reason.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Who said anything like that?



Actually said such a thing using plain English? No one. 

Nuance and context tell a lot though. 

Often folks like to only see things through the black and white lens of their belief system of choice.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 19, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Who said anything like that?



Actually said such a thing using plain English?  No one. 

Nuance and context tell a lot though. 

Often folks like to only see things through the black and white lens of their belief system of choice.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> From the moment of conception we are eternal beings.



How can an eternal being obtain everlasting life?
*Rom.* *6*. *[23]* For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord. 

We are born to die and have an eternal death due to sin. The gift of eternal life is from God, through Jesus.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> How can an eternal being obtain everlasting life?
> *Rom.* *6*. *[23]* For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.
> 
> We are born to die and have an eternal death due to sin. The gift of eternal life is from God, through Jesus.


We all have eternal existence somewhere. The question is eternal life or eternal death.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> We all have eternal existence somewhere. The question is eternal life or eternal death.


My point was we inherited eternal death the day we were conceived due to Adam's sin. Eternal life is something we can gain through Jesus. The opposite of life is death. There is no eternal existence of a dead person.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 19, 2022)

Existence, not life. Will that existence be life or death?


----------



## formula1 (Aug 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 5. Them other folks were going to kill her by throwing rocks at her.


And who was those other folks? The religious elite of that day with the rocks in their hands. That does suggest at the very least be wary of religious folks without love and lacking in mercy.

We who are grafted in should be watchful over ourselves!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 20, 2022)

But from the beginning of the creation God made them male and female. For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and cleave to his wife; And they twain shall be one flesh: so then they are no more twain, but one flesh. What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder.

It's for Life.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 20, 2022)

gemcgrew said:


> But from the beginning of the creation God made them male and female. For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and cleave to his wife; And they twain shall be one flesh: so then they are no more twain, but one flesh. What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder.
> 
> It's for Life.


If your wife ran off with another man, what are you going to do?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 20, 2022)

Israel said:


> That too, would be_ for Life._
> 
> I don't know that a believer ever wanders far from any experience apart from  "where is _the Life _in this?"
> 
> ...


So you believe that God approves and joins EVERY marriage?

“hath married the daughter of a strange god. The Lord will cut off the man that doeth this”

If He ask you what does light have to do with darkness, is He going to bless darkness, the son / daughter of another god because they are now one with light? If neither are His, is He in it?

People are hanging yokes of guilt on themselves for things that happened before they came to God. 1 Corinthians 6 is a good read “which WERE some of you but now you’re washed”

Before God it doesn’t matter what you did, you’re washed when you come to Him, Judgement begins at the House of God. Now, you’re saying you believe His Word, you’re accountable to do things a certain way. If you never come to Him you’re already judged by His Word. No need in throwing the word adultery at the world.

This adultery topic the way it’s presented here does not know it’s audience. Everyone on this forum does not claim to know God. Some had bad relationships before they knew Him - those things are washed. Topics such as this aren’t made for internet preaching. They’re one on one Bible studies or from the Pastor to his congregation.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 20, 2022)

Israel said:


> How you got from what I wrote to:
> 
> 
> 
> Is beyond me.





> If your wife ran off with another man, what are you going to do?


I read “That too, would be_ for Life”_ to mean her running away and you being still bound to her. It’s important to note that those things happen but before we preach adultery in a situation, we need to see if it’s a marriage that God has actually approved and joined.

Edit to add: If I read it out of context, it’s only meant to be just a question at best, nothing confrontational. Some folks do believe that every marriage is “joined” by God, regardless.


----------



## Banjo Picker (Aug 20, 2022)

Adultery
The willful violation of the marriage contract by either of the parties. Through sexual intercourse with a third party. The divine provision was that the husband and wife should become "one flesh" each being held sacred to the other. So taught Jesus: "Have ye not read, that he which made them at the beginning made them male and female . . . Wherefore they are no more twain, but one flesh" When the Pharisees, with the apparent hope of eliciting some modification in favor of the husband put the question, "Why did Moses then command to give a writing of divorcement, and to put her away?" Jesus replied, "Moses because of the hardness of your hearts suffered you to put away your wives: but from the beginning it was not so . . . Whosoever shall put away his wife, except it be for fornication, and shall marry another, committeth adultery," (Matt. 19:3-9). In perfect accord with this also is the teaching of St Paul. (Eph. 5:25-33; 1 Cor. 7:1-13; 1 Tim. 3:12). It will be seen that according to the fundamental law it is adultery for the man as well as the woman to have commerce with another person than the legal spouse. In ancient times, however, exception was made among the nations generally in favor of the man. He might have more wives than one or have intercourse with a person not espoused or married to him, without being considered an adulterer. Adultery was sexual intercourse with the married wife, or what was equivalent, the betrothed bride of another man; for this act exposed the husband to the danger of having a spurious offspring imposed upon him. In the seventh commandment (Exod. 20:14) all manner of lewdness or chastity in act or thought seems to be meant (Matt. 5:28).

Roman. The Roman law appears to have made the same distinction as the Hebrew between the unfaithfulness of the husband and wife, by defining adultery to be the violation of another man's bed. The infidelity of the husband did not constitute adultery. The Greeks held substantially the same view.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Aug 21, 2022)

Flee from sexual immorality. All other sins a person commits are outside the body, but whoever sins sexually, sins against their own body.  Do you not know that your bodies are temples of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own;  you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your bodies. - 1 Corinthians 6:18-20

I often hear that since all sins are equal, we shouldn't worry about sexual immorality any more than other sins.  But that's not what this verse says, is it?  

Sexual immorality stands out to me both because of this verse and because it is on every NT list of disqualifying sins:

Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals,  nor thieves, nor _the_ covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, will inherit the kingdom of God. - 1 Corinthians 6:9-11

Now the deeds of the flesh are evident, which are: immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, sorcery, enmities, strife, jealousy, outbursts of anger, disputes, dissensions, factions, envying, drunkenness, carousing, and things like these, of which I forewarn you, just as I have forewarned you, that those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God. - Galatians 5:19-21

Blessed are those who wash their robes, that they may have the right to the tree of life and may go through the gates into the city.  Outside are the dogs, those who practice magic arts, the sexually immoral, the murderers, the idolaters and everyone who loves and practices falsehood. - Revelation 22:14-15


----------



## Madman (Aug 21, 2022)

We don’t always like to hear what God tells us that he expects of his children.  

A question arises from the witness’s proclamation; “What God has joined together, let no man separate”.

The question; did God make the union?


----------



## Madman (Aug 21, 2022)

Hoses pursued Gomer many times.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Aug 21, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> As I've grown older, I've grown frustrated with some teachers over the partiality of the message, especially those I see on TV and hear on radio. For example, let's say I'm teaching a lesson on the sin of gluttony. I can show you a list of verses in the Bible as long as my arm that says gluttony is a sin. If I left it at that, that would only be maybe 1/3 of the lesson. If I was to go further and explain that forgiveness is available and how to accept that forgiveness, that's a lot better but still not a full lesson. Finally, if I directed someone to a ministry that helped overweight people (like myself) spiritually, mentally, and physically with the sin they're struggling with, that's a full lesson. And, I might add there might even more lessons related to gluttony that I haven't even thought of. Other eating disorders maybe?
> Anyway, that's all I'm trying to say about avoiding partiality and giving a full message. And again, this is not a criticism of you or your ministry, just an observation I've made over the years.



Thanks for taking the time to explain with such a reasoned and well-considered reply.

The question I've been thinking a lot about regarding balance is applicable time scales.  Is an unbalanced message necessarily an error or partiality if the audience only got a fraction of the broader message due to choice or circumstance?  The speaker's message at my church last Sunday morning was a bit on the "fire and brimstone" side, for example.  In the hour long version edited for YouTube, it might seem out of balance with just the sermon.  But I thought it was well-balanced and impartial as a fraction of the 2 hour entire service including music, prayer, communion, worship, sermon, and more prayer.

For most ministries, I try and be slow to draw conclusions about balance or partiality based on a small sample size as one often gets with 30-60 minute sermons as often edited for TV, radio, or internet.  But for myself, realizing that a significant fraction of my YouTube viewers don't make it past the 2 minute mark, I'm trying to do a better job including both grace and truth in the first 90 seconds.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2022)

God must have had a wonderful sense of humor.  He made everything.  
He did not make all pleasant thing sinful but he did make nearly all sinful things pleasant


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2022)

The hint is plain enough but so is the irony.


----------



## Madman (Aug 21, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> God must have had a wonderful sense of humor.  He made everything.
> He did not make all pleasant thing sinful but he did make nearly all sinful things pleasant



It does appear sin always provides immediate gratification.


----------



## Madman (Aug 21, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> There’s no hope for any of us.


Danuwoa,

Sure there is my friend.

“Always be prepared to give a reason for the hope that is in you,  with meekness and fear”.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2022)

Madman said:


> Danuwoa,
> 
> Sure there is my friend.
> 
> “Always be prepared to give a reason for the hope that is in you,  with meekness and fear”.


I was being sarcastic.  We can admit that we are sinners without being so filled with despair over it.


----------



## Madman (Aug 21, 2022)

I


Danuwoa said:


> I was being sarcastic.  We can admit that we are sinners without being so filled with despair over it.


i know, more a reminder for others.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 22, 2022)

That is provided too but why was all the unnecessary temptation needed?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 22, 2022)

Israel said:


> How would we ever know we were clay if not for enduring some identity with it as contrasted to something else?



Probably the same way we know we aren't the brown stuff in the bowl but then we ain't far from it.  LOL


----------



## Banjo Picker (Aug 23, 2022)

Adultery is unlawful relationship between men and women, single or married. Out of 69 times the sin is referred to in Scripture, only two passages speak of spiritual adultery (Jer. 3:3-12; Ez. 16:37). This term is not used in the broader sense of all forms of unchastity as is fornication. All adultery is fornication, but all fornication is not adultery.


----------



## Banjo Picker (Aug 28, 2022)

Matt. 19:3 The pharisees also came unto him, tempting him, and saying unto him, is it lawful for a man to put away his wife for every cause? Meaning

This must be kept in mind in dealing with this question. The real issue here is divorce for every cause." not divorce for fornication which was lawful (Dt. 24:1-4). This was the great controversy among the Jews at this time, Rabbis had made void Dt 24:1-4. They now permitted divorce on many frivolous grounds, such as careless seasoning of food, causing the husband to eat food which had not been tithed, going into the street with loose or uncombed hair, spinning in the street, loud talk or constant talking in the home, the husband's finding ne more beautiful than his wife and many other things.

Matt. 19:4 And he answered and said unto them, Have ye not read, he that which made _them _at the beginning made them male and female, meaning
v.7.
Gen. 1:26-28; 2:21-25. This settles the question of evolution.  

Matt. 19:5 And said; For this cause shall a man leave father and mother, and shall cleave to his wife: and they twain shall be one flesh?
Matt. 19:6 Wherefore they are no more twain, but one flesh. What therefore God hath joined together, let no man put asunder. Meaning
Many today claim that all married people are not joined together by God, so they are free to marry the one God intended then to have. The fact is that God recognizes all legal marriages and will hold people responsible for their vows (Rom. 13:1-10).


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 29, 2022)

Banjo Picker said:


> Matt. 19:3 The pharisees also came unto him, tempting him, and saying unto him, is it lawful for a man to put away his wife for every cause? Meaning
> 
> This must be kept in mind in dealing with this question. The real issue here is divorce for every cause." not divorce for fornication which was lawful (Dt. 24:1-4). This was the great controversy among the Jews at this time, Rabbis had made void Dt 24:1-4. They now permitted divorce on many frivolous grounds, such as careless seasoning of food, causing the husband to eat food which had not been tithed, going into the street with loose or uncombed hair, spinning in the street, loud talk or constant talking in the home, the husband's finding ne more beautiful than his wife and many other things.
> 
> ...





> Many today claim that all married people are not joined together by God.
> 
> The fact is that God recognizes all legal marriages and will hold people responsible for their vows (Rom. 13:1-10).



The LGBT community finally has a Christian advocate.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 29, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> The LGBT community finally has a Christian advocate.



Yeah, BP might want to edit that post.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 29, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Yeah, BP might want to edit that post.


Lol ?

He opened another can of worms……he just don’t know it lol


----------



## Banjo Picker (Aug 29, 2022)

Matt. 19:7 They say unto him Why did Moses then command to give a writing of divorcement, and to put away?
Matt. 19:8 He said unto them, Moses because of the hardness of your hearts suffered you to put away your wives: but from the beginning it was not so. Meaning
Stating why Moses suffered divorce for fornication. Moses saw that if he did not permit divorce many women would suffer untold hardships from ungodly husbands.

Christ defeated His enemies by answering them with Moses, not that Shammai or Hillel said on the question. Hardness of the heart and divorce were not intended by God and they will not be in the eternal kingdom when Christ reigns over the natural generations forever (Gen. 8:22; 9:12; Isa. 59:20; Lk. 1:32, 33; Rev. 11:15; 22:4, 5; Dan. 7:13, 14).

Matt. 19:9 And I say unto you, Whosoever shall put away his wife, except _it be_ for fornication, and shall marry another committeth adultery: and whoso marrieth her which is put away doth commit adultery. Meaning 
Any man who divorces his wife for any cause except fornication commits adultery if he marries another. Any man marrying her that is divorced for her own fornication commits adultery. this was evidently an unpleasant answer to these scheming men who wished to be free to put away their wives for "every cause."

7 Reasons Marriage is Indissoluble."
By divine institution (v4, 6, 8)
By express commandment (v5, 6)
By the example of Adam and Eve (v 8)
Because marriage makes a man and a woman one flesh, with complete union of interests, fortunes, desires, joys, sorrows, and a lifelong partnership (v5, 6)
Because of the veils consequent to divorce for themselves, their children, and others who become entangled in sin by it (v 9; Mk. 7:21; Rom. 1:29-32)
Because of the penalties involved by causing such evils (v 9; Gal. 5:19-21; 1 Cor. 6:9-11)
Because there is no excuse under the gospel for "hardness of heart" against each other (2 Cor. 5:17, 18; Eph. 4:24; Gal. 5:24)

N. T. Exceptions of This Law:
Fornication (v 9; 5:32). One can easily understand this in view of Pr. 2:16-20; 6:24-26; 7:5-23; 9:13-18; 11:22; 30:20-23).
Willful desertion because of Christ and the gospel (1 Cor. 7:12-15) see Matt. 5:32.
If one has to live with a wife with all the dissatisfaction and unhappiness, as in some cases, it is best not to marry.


----------



## Banjo Picker (Aug 31, 2022)

Mk. 10:2 And the Pharisees came to him, and ask him. Is it lawful for a man to put away _his _wife? Tempting him. Meaning 
see Mt. 3:7.
Divorce means to set free, undo a bond, loose. give liberty to, release, cut apart. see Mt. 5:31.

In Christ's there was a great controversy about divorce and remarriage. It was known as the Hillel-Shammai dispute. Hillel taught that a man could divorce his wife for any cause whatsoever. Shammai held that a man could not for every cause, but for the one cause of fornication or adultery. With the Jews the right to divorce was a right to remarriage and this was accepted without question by all in Israel.
The question here is not the right to remarry, but only the right to divorce. The Pharisees wanted to know which side of the controversy Jesus was on. It was the prevailing custom to divorce and remarry times without number, hence the strategy was to make Jesus unpopular or even be killed by Herod as was John the Baptist. Jesus agreed with Shammai that Fornication was the only exception (Mt. 5:32; 19:3-12). He did not change the Jewish universal practice that a right to divorce was right to remarriage. He let this be as it was in Dt. 24:1-4. This is clear from the fact that He referred them to what Moses commanded (v 3). He did not say that Moses was out of the divine will in making a law of divorce, but merely that it was because of their hardness of heart that such was permitted by God, and that from the beginning this was not the will of God (v 6-9).


----------



## Banjo Picker (Sep 6, 2022)

Sins that dam-n the soul: ten classes that will be lost (Rom.1:29; Gal. 5:19; Col. 3:5).

1 Cor. 6:9 Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind.
1 Cor. 6:10 Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, "shall inherit the kingdom of God.

Matt. 19:9 is read in church by teachers but never explained just read over and on to the next verse. And the reason is because it stirs up the devil and many are in double marriages and are members of the church. But the truth is the truth this is why John the Baptist die, standing for the truth.

Fornication in the Bible means:
adultery of married or single people.
Meaning a single person man or woman that has sex together, if not married to one another and both are single and never been married before they are consider a fornicator.

If the man is single and marries a woman that has been married or divorced, the single man is a fornicator committing fornication and she is and adulteress's committing adultery so Matt. 19:9 gives this man the right to divorce her so that he can either remain single or marry a single woman as he is his self, and the woman can remain single or go back to her first husband and reconcile that she is not living in adultery. This is the same if the woman were single and the man married or divorced, and she marries him. Except he would be and adulterer.


----------



## Banjo Picker (Sep 7, 2022)

If a man or woman has been in a divorce and they remarry having a living wife or husband, they are living in Adultery as long as their first wife or husband is still living. The only way to be free is to divorce the second wife or husband and stay single or reconcile with their first wife or husband. As long as they are married to the second wife or husband, having a living wife or husband, he is an Adulterer, and she is an adulteress's. That is why 1 Cor 6:9 mentions nor fornicators, nor adulterers.


----------



## Banjo Picker (Oct 8, 2022)

know a pastor of a church that had been married for the second time with a living wife of the first marriage, wasn't qualified to pastor, but said he was because he was lost when he remarried but this doesn't, change, God's Word once he learns God's Word, and he was enlighten of God's Word which shows it to be wrong. He was to release her and stay single or go back to he's first wife.


----------

